
Why is the media so afraid of Facebook? - pmcpinto
http://www.theverge.com/2015/12/29/10662356/facebook-instant-articles-future-of-media-2016?mod=e2this
======
Sideloader
Is the media afraid of Facebook? I have read criticism of Mark Zuckerberg's
track record of underhanded and deceptive tactics, e.g. his recent "donation"
to "charity", selling Free Basics in India as a gateway to the "free and open
Internet", but generally I have not noticed media hostility towards FB or Mr.
Zuckerberg. Even the stories about his company's more questionable moves
usually include both sides of the story.

------
dplgk
PR fluff, ironically parlayed by the media. Also dupe submission?

